# I found 40 johnson with jet pump



## hotshotinn (Oct 28, 2011)

I am going for it tomorrow.The man said he has that moter and a new power head to boot and i am geting it toomorrow :mrgreen: Now my 1448 will runs along faster =D> this moter has the steering wheel setup but i would like to have a tiler handle installed if i can find a used one.1448s are some and keeping them open is the key.If i has to maybe a small consoe with steering wheel but tiller is nicer 8)


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 30, 2011)

I went for it and now have it.It came with a new power head like i said along with a compleet stick steering setup.I not sure the stick steering setup will be used but i has it.Now off to my outboard macanick for the moter to be built =D> I will be takeing a picture ofit soon =D>


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 30, 2011)

Here itis.my new 40 Johnson with jet =D> I show the stick steering setup along with controlls and in the back left corner of the truck bed is the new power head =D> the power head came from a reppatable marine dealer from close by.One thing I am thinking now is a new boat after the moter is built by my marine macanic friend.TO keep it light and inexpencive i would be going with the new Alumacraft 1648 sierra with factory installed flooring and no center seat.My son is wanting to buy my 1448 with a prop moter so the new boat cost would be a washand i will sell the mercury 20 jet,All i would have to shell out cash for is a new trailer =D> I am interested in buying a used tiller steering setup for the 40 so a nice open design can be had.Anyone know where i can get a used tiller handle seup?


----------



## Canoeman (Oct 30, 2011)

Outboard Salvage yards:
www. sea-way.com
www.outboard-parts.com
https://www.laingsoutboards.com
https://www.tcoutboard.com
www.fairwindsmarina.com
www.salvagemarine.com
www.marinepartsoutlet.com
Superior Marine (800-338-9281)
www.trixieslanding.com Trixie’s Landing, Bayville, NJ 732-269-5838
www.americanoutboard.com
www.piratemarinesalvage.com/
Don's marine Salvage, 5601 126th Avenue North Clearwater, FL 33760 - (727) 576-8577
www.timsoutboard.com
https://www.shipwreckusedparts.com/aboutus.html
https://www.mmsalvage.com/


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am jealous! I have been searching for one like that.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the links for used outboard parts :mrgreen: I will be sure to find a tiller handle setup nowc =D> 
I allso have been looking for a good deal,it was allmost endless but the timeing was rite for this one.I look at ebay and craigslist everyday and whamo i find this moter for a great price


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 1, 2011)

The moter is now at the marine macanics place waiting for the building.He said two weeks and she will be ready.Now i has to deside on the boat for this moter.Maybee it will be installed on my 1448 to see if itis a good runner first befor buying a new 1648.I bet the johnson 40 will be a ripper on the 1448 =D> The man said the oil injection will be gone when i get it back and the carbs will be tricked out for the most power :mrgreen:


----------



## Brine (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats on the motor. I'd like to see some vid of the 40 on the 14ftr.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Nov 1, 2011)

Great motors, love the one I've got. Are you gonna have to build the transom on your 14'48" or it already built up to 27"? Should be a worlds diffrence between it and your 20hp. Sounds like the mechanic might be hookin you up with some 50 carbs, should be good for atleast another mph on top end.
Can't wait to see how it runs.


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 1, 2011)

Transome is at 22 inchs now but will have to build it up some more.Is that where it has to be?27 inchs?

I have called some of the salvage compaines listed above for a tiller handle but no luck so far,have allso called 2 places here and no luck either.Tiller handles for 40hp on this old of moter is going to be hard to find #-o Maybe i could rig one up for steering only and have the controlls for the gas and geershift?Steer with my left hand and run the gas as if i had a steering consoul init.Going to think this over some #-o Might have to just install a consoul with steering wheel,I has the stick steering setup and stick steering would be ok but i have a raised up front deck on my boat up front and to run stick steering I would be up to high makeing it dangerious #-o Keep looking and checking too


----------



## lucescoflathead (Nov 1, 2011)

I made a longer tiller for mine. I run a remote throttle and gearshift with a tiller. I like the setup for running in the river.


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 2, 2011)

would you happin to have a picture of your home made tiller setup?I am interested in makeing one of them and running the boat like that.If no picture maybe you can explain how you did it.thanks


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah 27" is the normal height for long shafts when we order a new boat around here. Kinda wonder how a long shaft will do on that short of a boat? Shouldn't have any problems picking the front end up out of hte water when you planing out.


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 3, 2011)

lovedr79 said:


> I am jealous! I have been searching for one like that.



Im sure this is a haul but..

https://houston.craigslist.org/boa/2596192231.html


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah that is a little far from va. That would be great on my boat


----------



## jasm2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im in the same boat you are. Ha ha. I ended up picking up a 30/40 Yamaha with controls to replace my 18/25 tiller merc. Now I have to build a center console for it or have someone else do it for me this winter. Ranchero are you busy?


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sell me the motor, I have a console. Lol. Big bee boats had the same motor but I thought it was a little pricy


----------



## jasm2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats the motor i picked up!


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 4, 2011)

That Yanaha right there would be a nice one for sure and it has the tiller onit allready =D>


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 6, 2011)

I have been thinking about fabing up a small narrow steering console for the 1448.The light 1448 should be a good river performer with that moter.I was fishing on the river yesterday and i run into a guy running a 1752 Lowe roughneck with a 50hp Johnson jet and he had a 6hp kicker onit and he had the extra weight of the sonsole and he had three coushined seats and heaver chain anchor onit and e told me he can hit 28 to 29 mph with that moter onit.I am thinking the 40 jet tricked out on my light 1448 should be getting well over 30mph =D>


----------



## lucescoflathead (Nov 6, 2011)

Is your 1448 a riveted or welded hull?


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mine is welded


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 7, 2011)

mine is riveted boat and it is rateing is 30 hp.That 40 johnson with a jet onit will fall rite in there =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Put 30hp stickers on it.


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 8, 2011)

yes I was thinking the same thing.I wwas allso going to just remove the 40 from it and my rateing sticker onthe boat is faded so i willn't have a problem =D>


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 20, 2011)

I talked to my engin builder today and he said my moter is now done =D> He runit in the tank today for 20 minutes and itis sounding good from what he said :mrgreen: now i need to take off the 20 jet and raise up the transome to 27 inch and install the 40 johnson. No tiller handle was found and I called local salvage yards for outboards and online salvage yards with no luck.I was wanting factory tiller setup over the console setup but now a special tiller handle must now be fabbed up for steering and a remote controll box will be used for throttle and gear shift :lol: I am still thinking about the 1648 Alumacraft over my 1448 but if i gets that I will be useing it with a remote steel and console as itis a bigger boat and one can get away with it that way :mrgreen:


----------

